# Lincoln Castings June 2009



## Gangeox (Jun 21, 2009)

A recent trip over to Lincoln saw me and Neosea visit Lincoln Castings, (thanks for driving and the coffee marra!)

Lincoln Castings Limited, formerly George Fischer (Lincoln) Limited, was an iron foundry in North Hykeham, with a production capacity of approximately 80,000 tonnes of castings annually, they manufactured high quality iron casting components in nodular and grey iron for the international automotive, tractor and construction machinery industries. In 2005 Lincoln castings were awarded the Lincolnshire Environmental Award for their pioneering project using waste tyres. The casting furnaces relied on burning coke to melt iron but coke is a fossil fuel; a finite resource that has to be shipped in from as far away as China and that with carbon dioxide emissions contributes to global warming. But Lincoln Castings hit upon a solution. 40 million waste tyres are generated in the UK annually and the company had developed a unique method of using these tyres to supplement coke in the foundry. The furnace then operated with a mixture of 25% tyres and 75% coke, equating to more than one-third of a million waste tyres being controllably burned annually. The tyres were sourced within Lincolnshire and the sophisticated gas cleaning plant ensured that emissions to the atmosphere were unaffected.
Lincoln Castings pioneering project helped the environment on many levels: reducing the quantity of coke required, reducing the transport of coke, dealing with the problem of waste tyres, and the resulting cost savings help secure local jobs for the future. This last statement is a bit ironic, because in February 2007 the plant closed.










































Plenty more on the website.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 21, 2009)

Had no idea this place was there! Great report, gonna have to visit this one soon!
Awesome pics too dude, nice one!


----------



## Neosea (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool mate, good research on the history. NP with the coffee.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## klempner69 (Jun 21, 2009)

A very interesting post indeed...the history made good encouraging reading up to the point where the inevitable closure was mentioned..another nail in Industries coffin.Still,very good pics from the both of you.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 21, 2009)

Nicely done, you two. that building looks a bit quirky from the outside, interesting stuff about the use of waste tyres as a fuel as well.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 22, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> A very interesting post indeed...the history made good encouraging reading up to the point where the inevitable closure was mentioned..another nail in Industries coffin.Still,very good pics from the both of you.





Kaputnik said:


> Nicely done, you two. that building looks a bit quirky from the outside, interesting stuff about the use of waste tyres as a fuel as well.



Thanks guys. It is an interesting place with many additions and yes another nail in Britain's industrial heritage.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got around to looking at the rest of the pics on your website, Gangeox. Looks like a huge site with plenty to see.
Much as I love the explores I find here, I must admit I yearn for a good 4-hour factory mooch! 
Presumably the ring of bolts held down some sort of machinery. Any idea what it was at all? It looks like a gun mount! 
Good explore and pics guys.


----------



## Gangeox (Jun 24, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Just got around to looking at the rest of the pics on your website, Gangeox. Looks like a huge site with plenty to see.
> Much as I love the explores I find here, I must admit I yearn for a good 4-hour factory mooch!
> Presumably the ring of bolts held down some sort of machinery. Any idea what it was at all? It looks like a gun mount!
> Good explore and pics guys.



Thanks Foxy, the bolts were located in what seems like an engineering / maintenance area, so maybe its where they repaired / overhauled valves and such like and this was a mounting area. But i'm no expert.


----------

